# Red Bridges 3/12



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

After finally deciding what to do today, me and Bwoodhouse hit up the Red Bridges area. Got there about 9am and after my second cast landed a 12 3/4" yellow. Not a bad start we thought. 

We went on to catch about 50 from 9-4, but the big difference from last week at Grey's Run was that these were mostly over 9". We were throwing back keepers regularly, the ones we did keep averaged about 11".

The best bait was a lively minnow under a bobber, but we caught others on small white curtails and other artificials.

Great day fishing. Nice place too, if you've never been there and your interested in some YP (soon to be WP) then go check it out.

Nick


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*great day fishing...*

...Really nice day on a nice piece of water. I haven't been perch fishing for long - but today was the first time I've been for white or yellow where the catch was roughly half female. Nick - we've got to remember to take a seperate bucket or stringer next time - those roe sacks spilling out all over our beer was a little much. 

Locals said WP should be in by St. Patrick's day - someone said they were catching them a couple of miles down river. But for the size we were catching - I'll take YP any time.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice report and some real nice YP. I see a tree has been added to the water since last year. I'm heading over there Tuesday morning. Need to catch some of those big YP. I thought I'd see more people there. BTW I count 11 perch on the tail gate.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*well sh--*

You're right - don't know how that happened - we were throwing keepers back for hours - goes to prove why I didn't major in math.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*counting fish*

think those miller lites had any factor in the counting. Nice work, you all did better than my skunk at matapeake.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fyremanjef said:


> think those miller lites had any factor in the counting. Nice work, you all did better than my skunk at matapeake.


I knew there was a reason why I don't drink Miller Lite. Never had that happen with Bud Long Necks.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The president of Miller, Budweiser, and Guiness were all sitting down together at the bar. The waitress walks over and asks "What would y'all like to drink?".

The president of Miller said: "I'll have a Miller lite please".

The president of Budweiser said: "Well of course I'll have a Budweiser".

The president of Guiness said: "Ok, I'll just have water then".

In shock the presidents of Miller and Budweiser asked how come you did not order a Guiness?

The president of Guiness responded: "Well if neither one of you are going to drink beer, then I won't either!" ;^)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good one. LMAO


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

not sure what happened to the pics.....I'll fix when I get home. Good times though.....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I just assumed you were destroying evidence.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

catman said:


> I just assumed you were destroying evidence.


whatever do you mean??


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*man whata ...............*

day you guys had.you have to bring bwood to my house in columbia otter.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

CAST DADDY L said:


> day you guys had.you have to bring bwood to my house in columbia otter.


Will do. We'll hit the beach soon bro.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Does Red Bridges Get Crowded?*

I was thinking bout heading down there later to use up some left over Grass Shrimp.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

During the run you have to get there at day break on the weekends. Gets crowded in a hurry. I'm heading over there tomorrow morning. Going to catch a few trout and some crappie at Lake Waterford after lunch today.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

BigJeff823 said:


> Does red bridges get crowded?


There was quite a few people there on Sunday, but it wasn't terrible, and that was one of the first nice days of the year. It's a fairly long stretch of water, though one or two spots were definitely more productive than the other.

Of course you can always use the magic words to get your spot cleared out: "Hey isn't the race startin soon?"


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Classic magic words!!!


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

How would I get to Red Bridges from the Elkridge, MD area...?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bryanorosz said:


> How would I get to Red Bridges from the Elkridge, MD area...?


One last time - 
Directions To Red Bridges
- Take Balto Beltway 695 to 97 (Annapolis/Bay Bridge)

- Continue on 97 and merge with 50.

- Take 50 across BB to 50/301 split.

- Stay in RH lane on 50

- Take 50 to 404 (Rehoboth Beach exit)

- Turn L onto 404.

- Continue on 404 to Denton.

- You'll cross over the Choptank River

- Take 1st exit on R after crossing bridge. This is the exit for 313.

- Go to bottom of ramp and turn L onto 313.

- The 1st major intersection you'll come to is 314.

- Continue on 313 through intersection.

- You'll cross a small bridge marked Choptank River.

- Don't stop here. Some people think this Red Bridges.

- Continue on 313. You'll see where 480 comes into 313 on the left. This is just a land mark for you, you're almost there. Time to pay attention now.

- Continue on 313 to Red Bridges Rd. It'll be on your right and easy to miss. Nothing but flat farm land.

- Turn R onto Red Bridges Rd and follow to end.

Hope this helps out. I didn't put any milage because I don't know the miles. Just trust the directions. You can actually use Map Quest and just put in Denton, MD. and arrow your way right to Red Bridges. If you can fish during the week you're welcome to come with me. Just make sure when you do go get there it's still dark and get your spot. During the run it gets real crowded in a hurry. Good luck.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for your input Catman!

campNfish


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

What does everyone think this cold weather week will do to the run? Will it halt it a bit? Or is the run just about over by now? 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hard to tell but I'll give you my observations tomorrow afternoon after I fish it in the morning.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch Otter! Those are some 
nice looking fish.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Catman,

As always, thank you for being so helpful. I've never met you, but happy birthday!!! Good luck tomorrow. Hope you get a few big ones!!

Thanks,
Chump


----------

